# TRIPLE UNIT PLAY ALERT...



## vegwgspo (Sep 8, 2009)

TRIPLE UNIT PLAY ALERT...

TRIPLE UNIT PLAY GUARANTEED TO WIN OR 365 DAYS OF SERVICE FREE OF CHARGE... $4,500 VALUE!!!!!!

FOOTBALL PACKAGE 09/10 TO 09/14

PREMIUM PICKS:

09/12 NCAAF SINGLE UNIT PLAY
09/12 NCAAF SINGLE UNIT PLAY
09/12 NCAAF SINGLE UNIT PLAY
09/13 NFL SINGLE UNIT PLAY
09/13 NFL HUGE TRIPLE UNIT PLAY!!!!!!

OUR TRIPLE UNIT PLAYS ARE AS GOOD AS MONEY IN THE BANK, AN AMAZING 15-1-0 94%!!!!!!

GRAB ALL 5 PREMIUM PICKS INCLUDING OUR HUGE TRIPLE UNIT PLAY THAT IS GUARANTEED TO WIN OR 365 DAYS OF SERVICE FREE OF CHARGE FOR ONLY $100, AS AN ADDED BONUS YOU ALSO GET MLB FROM 09/10 TO 09/14.

PAYMENT INFORMATION

YOU MAY GRAB OUR FOOTBALL PACKAGE BY SENDING PAYMENT VIA WESTERN UNION OR MONEYGRAM TO NAME: LELIANE SILVA, CITY: FARO, COUNTRY: PORTUGAL.


FREE PICKS:

09/10 NFL PITTSBURGH STEELERS -6

Steelers are 4-0 ATS in their last 4 Thursday games.
Steelers are 4-0 ATS in their last 4 games in Week 1.
Steelers are 5-0 ATS in their last 5 home games.
Steelers are 5-0 ATS in their last 5 games as a home favorite.
Steelers are 6-1 ATS in their last 7 vs. AFC.
Steelers are 7-2 ATS in their last 9 games overall.
Steelers are 24-8 ATS in their last 32 games as a home favorite of 3.5-10.0.
Steelers are 6-2 ATS in their last 8 games on grass.
Steelers are 5-2 ATS in their last 7 games as a favorite.


09/11 NCAAF COLORADO BUFFALOES -4

Buffaloes are 5-2 ATS in their last 7 games as a road favorite of 3.5-10.0.
Buffaloes are 11-5 ATS in their last 16 Friday games.
Rockets are 3-8 ATS in their last 11 games after allowing more than 450 total yards in their previous game.
Rockets are 4-11 ATS in their last 15 games in September.
Rockets are 2-8 ATS in their last 10 games as an underdog of 3.5-10.0.


09/12 NCAAF PURDUE BOILERMAKERS +12

Boilermakers are 4-0 ATS in their last 4 games as a road underdog of 10.5 or greater.
Boilermakers are 4-0-1 ATS in their last 5 games as an underdog of 10.5 or greater.
Boilermakers are 4-0-1 ATS in their last 5 games following a SU win of more than 20 points.
Boilermakers are 4-1 ATS in their last 5 games after allowing more than 450 total yards in their previous game.
Boilermakers are 4-1 ATS in their last 5 games after accumulating more than 450 total yards in their previous game.
Boilermakers are 4-1 ATS in their last 5 games after allowing less than 100 yards rushing in their previous game.
Boilermakers are 4-1 ATS in their last 5 games overall.
Boilermakers are 4-1-1 ATS in their last 6 vs. Pac-10.
Boilermakers are 9-3-1 ATS vs. a team with a losing record.


09/13 NFL ST. LOUIS RAMS +8.5

Rams are 4-1 ATS in their last 5 games on fieldturf.
Seahawks are 4-9-1 ATS in their last 14 games in Week 1.
Seahawks are 1-4-1 ATS in their last 6 vs. NFC.


09/14 NFL NEW ENGLAND PATRIOTS -10.5

Bills are 2-6 ATS in their last 8 meetings in New England.
Bills are 0-5 ATS in their last 5 meetings.
Bills are 3-7 ATS in their last 10 games overall.
Bills are 1-5 ATS in their last 6 vs. AFC East.
Favorite is 5-0 ATS in their last 5 meetings.
Patriots are 4-1 ATS in their last 5 Monday games.
Patriots are 6-2 ATS in their last 8 vs. AFC.
Patriots are 36-16-1 ATS in their last 53 vs. AFC East.


BEST OF LUCK, MAY WE ALL HAVE A VERY PROFITABLE WEEKEND.

WWW.VEGASWISEGUYSPORTS.COM


----------



## vegwgspo (Sep 9, 2009)

Congrats to all that joined us yesterday and cashed in our Double Unit Play, our Double Unit Plays are now an impressive 86-18-1 83%.

TRIPLE UNIT PLAY ALERT...

TRIPLE UNIT PLAY GUARANTEED TO WIN OR 365 DAYS OF SERVICE FREE OF CHARGE... $4,500 VALUE!!!!!!

ACTIVE MEMBERS CAN ALSO TAKE ADVANTAGE OF THIS GUARANTEE BY PURCHASING THIS PACKAGE.
FOOTBALL PACKAGE 09/10 TO 09/14

PREMIUM PICKS:

09/12   NCAAF    SINGLE UNIT PLAY
09/12   NCAAF    SINGLE UNIT PLAY
09/12   NCAAF    SINGLE UNIT PLAY
09/13   NFL        SINGLE UNIT PLAY
09/13   NFL        HUGE TRIPLE UNIT PLAY!!!!!!

OUR TRIPLE UNIT PLAYS ARE AS GOOD AS MONEY IN THE BANK, AN AMAZING 15-1-0 94%!!!!!!

GRAB ALL 5 PREMIUM PICKS INCLUDING OUR HUGE TRIPLE UNIT PLAY THAT IS GUARANTEED TO WIN OR 365 DAYS OF SERVICE FREE OF CHARGE FOR ONLY $100, AS AN ADDED BONUS YOU ALSO GET MLB FROM 09/10 TO 09/14.
PAYMENT INFORMATION

YOU MAY GRAB OUR FOOTBALL PACKAGE BY SENDING PAYMENT VIA WESTERN UNION OR MONEYGRAM TO NAME: LELIANE SILVA, CITY: FARO, COUNTRY: PORTUGAL.

WWW.VEGASWISEGUYSPORTS.COM


Free Pick...

MLB - LOS ANGELES DODGERS +115

Dodgers are 4-1 in the last 5 meetings. 
Dodgers are 5-2 in the last 7 meetings in Arizona. 
Dodgers are 4-0 in their last 4 road games vs. a team with a losing record. 
Dodgers are 4-0 in their last 4 road games. 
Dodgers are 4-0 in their last 4 road games vs. a team with a losing home record. 
Dodgers are 4-1 in their last 5 games vs. a right-handed starter. 
Dodgers are 4-1 in their last 5 road games vs. a right-handed starter. 
Dodgers are 4-1 in their last 5 after scoring 5 runs or more in their previous game. 
Dodgers are 22-7 in their last 29 games as a road underdog of +110 to +150. 
Dodgers are 5-2 in their last 7 when their opponent allows 5 runs or more in their previous game. 
Dodgers are 38-17 in their last 55 vs. National League West.
Road team is 4-1 in Wendelstedts last 5 games behind home plate. 
Road team is 5-2 in Wendelstedts last 7 Wednesday games behind home plate.
Diamondbacks are 1-4 in Harens last 5 starts vs. Dodgers.
Diamondbacks are 3-8 in their last 11 home games vs. a team with a winning road record. 
Diamondbacks are 3-13 in their last 16 after allowing 5 runs or more in their previous game. 
Diamondbacks are 1-5 in their last 6 when their opponent scores 5 runs or more in their previous game. 
Diamondbacks are 1-7 in their last 8 games vs. a starter with a WHIP less than 1.15. 
Diamondbacks are 0-5 in their last 5 games vs. a right-handed starter. 
Diamondbacks are 0-6 in their last 6 vs. National League West. 
Diamondbacks are 0-5 in their last 5 games following a loss. 
Diamondbacks are 0-6 in their last 6 games on grass. 
Diamondbacks are 0-6 in their last 6 overall.
Diamondbacks are 1-4 in Harens last 5 starts after allowing 5 runs or more in their previous game. 
Diamondbacks are 1-4 in Harens last 5 starts vs. a team with a winning record. 
Diamondbacks are 1-4 in Harens last 5 starts following a team loss in their previous game. 
Diamondbacks are 1-4 in Harens last 5 starts with 4 days of rest.
Diamondbacks are 0-5 in their last 5 games with Wendelstedt behind home plate.


----------



## vegwgspo (Sep 10, 2009)

TRIPLE UNIT PLAY ALERT...

TRIPLE UNIT PLAY GUARANTEED TO WIN OR 365 DAYS OF SERVICE FREE OF CHARGE... $4,500 VALUE!!!!!!

ACTIVE MEMBERS CAN ALSO TAKE ADVANTAGE OF THIS GUARANTEE BY PURCHASING THIS PACKAGE.
FOOTBALL PACKAGE 09/10 TO 09/14

PREMIUM PICKS:

09/12 NCAAF SINGLE UNIT PLAY
09/12 NCAAF SINGLE UNIT PLAY
09/12 NCAAF SINGLE UNIT PLAY
09/13 NFL SINGLE UNIT PLAY
09/13 NFL HUGE TRIPLE UNIT PLAY!!!!!!

OUR TRIPLE UNIT PLAYS ARE AS GOOD AS MONEY IN THE BANK, AN AMAZING 15-1-0 94%!!!!!!

GRAB ALL 5 PREMIUM PICKS INCLUDING OUR HUGE TRIPLE UNIT PLAY THAT IS GUARANTEED TO WIN OR 365 DAYS OF SERVICE FREE OF CHARGE FOR ONLY $100, AS AN ADDED BONUS YOU ALSO GET MLB FROM 09/10 TO 09/14.
PAYMENT INFORMATION

YOU MAY GRAB OUR FOOTBALL PACKAGE BY SENDING PAYMENT VIA WESTERN UNION OR MONEYGRAM TO NAME: LELIANE SILVA, CITY: FARO, COUNTRY: PORTUGAL.

WWW.VEGASWISEGUYSPORTS.COM


Free Pick...

NFL - PITTBURGH STEELERS -6

Steelers are 4-0 ATS in their last 4 Thursday games.
Steelers are 4-0 ATS in their last 4 games in Week 1.
Steelers are 5-0 ATS in their last 5 home games.
Steelers are 5-0 ATS in their last 5 games as a home favorite.
Steelers are 6-1 ATS in their last 7 vs. AFC.
Steelers are 7-2 ATS in their last 9 games overall.
Steelers are 24-8 ATS in their last 32 games as a home favorite of 3.5-10.0.
Steelers are 6-2 ATS in their last 8 games on grass.
Steelers are 5-2 ATS in their last 7 games as a favorite.


----------



## vegwgspo (Sep 11, 2009)

PayPal.com & MoneyBookers.com Now Available...

Send Payment to lelianesilva@rocketmail.com

www.VegasWiseguySports.com


----------

